# American Idol



## Hakoda (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you guys think of the show? Who are you voting for?

I think its sometimes a bit overrated. I still vote and stuff but sometimes the contestants can be just plain stupid.


----------



## lagman (Feb 27, 2010)

I only like the part where they make fun of the really bad contestants, when they take seriously the moderately bad ones then it gets boring.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

They lost all talent after the first season. There's been more crappy, unsuccessful winners in the show's history than successful, decent ones. Then they bring on Ellen DeFuckingGeneres or whatever and I knew it was the last nail in the coffin. I mean seriously, she has NOTHING to do with music outside of dancing to it poorly. Why the fuck is she there? I may as well bring in Captain Kangaroo or Al Pacino. 

In summary, it sucks.


----------



## lagman (Feb 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ..Then they bring on Ellen DeFuckingGeneres or whatever and I knew it was the last nail in the coffin. I mean seriously, she has NOTHING to do with music outside of dancing to it poorly. Why the fuck is she there? I may as well bring in Captain Kangaroo or Al Pacino.
> ..



Or Howard Stern, that might actually make me watch the show after the wacky persons part.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2010)

The one thing I really hate about the Mrs cousin living with us is that she watches this filth.  Shes got a thing for Ellen because she is a textbook lesbian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never been able to stand the show.  Watching the idiots with big egos getting a roasting and going off crying is fun, but the rest of it is just piss poor telly.  I'd rather watch Stars In Their Eyes.  Hell, I'd rather watch a Chas and Dave concert.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 1, 2010)

I watch rhis show a lot, and this year's contestants are the very worst I've seen. In the older days, they sang older songs and were generally good singers with good control. Now it's all about style and everyone sings more recent songs (which compared to something like Sinatra week or Motown week on the older shows presents little challenge, it's not a value judgement). Still, of all of the top 24, I only like John Park, even though he sucked major balls this past week.


----------



## blitzer320 (Mar 1, 2010)

this has been the worst season ever i stopped watching a few seasons ago just wait for the ending but this season has got me back watching it because of how bad they are its really really bad maybe they'll get better by the end of the season


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 1, 2010)

Appropriate for every American idol thread.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2010)

^ Arghhh, weeaboo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ..Then they bring on Ellen DeFuckingGeneres or whatever and I knew it was the last nail in the coffin. I mean seriously, she has NOTHING to do with music outside of dancing to it poorly. Why the fuck is she there? I may as well bring in Captain Kangaroo or Al Pacino.
> ..



so true, when i saw that report, i knew that American idol is gone..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to watch it all the time, but now, I mostly just keep up with who gets out but I'm not like really into it or anything. I have to say that the only reason I'm watching it this season is because of Andrew Garcia! I think Andrew is a pretty cool guy. eh plays guitar and doesn't afraid of anything... Jokes aside, I think he's a pretty awesome singer and he also has many supporters (mostly via youtube though).

And let's face it, American Idol is not really a reality tv show. For the auditions at least. A lot of people watch the auditions because of all the quirky, freaky, stupid, or just plain odd people that show up. Yes, it's all part of the fun in watching but really, you know they only let them in for the ratings. And that kinda sucks. Great for the show, but sucks for the people who get made fun of.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 5, 2010)

Andrew Garcia, just because he was a Youtuber.


----------

